# Bark chippings



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi where can i get bark chipping from in large amounts for my Boscs and Tegus as the rep shops just take the :censor: with us all asking silly prices


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just normal pet shops! I have bought big sacks of bark chippings for about £12 - £15 pounds


----------



## bendaferrari (Jul 7, 2008)

try and find a local wholesalers im in rushden northampton and i pay £5 for a large bag my local reptile shop sell the same bag at £45


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

that is ridiculous £40 profit! disgusting!


----------



## elrond (Dec 18, 2007)

bark chippings, most garden centers do a cheap version as we do , pu most can order proper stuff which nursery growers use , eg orcid bark and all come in different grades and bark (eg pine).

Aaron


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

elrond said:


> bark chippings, most garden centers do a cheap version as we do , pu most can order proper stuff which nursery growers use , eg orcid bark and all come in different grades and bark (eg pine).
> 
> Aaron


 I thought Pine was dangerous to Reptiles ?


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

is the bark u get from the garden centers safe to use as i know i for one don't won't to risk using it if know one knows for sure.


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

linda.t said:


> is the bark u get from the garden centers safe to use as i know i for one don't won't to risk using it if know one knows for sure.


 I second that.....


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

Anybody else got any ideas


----------

